# What does a *good* portfolio consist of?



## AudreyNicole (Mar 20, 2006)

I am looking to start a portfolio for my own personal reasons, and to use it to hopefully get in with MAC someday.  In your opinion, what does a good portfolio include?  TIA!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 20, 2006)

Variety & creativity.  Show your skills on all ages, sexes & races...hehehe

But for real, show off what you can do in both beauty & fantasy.


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd definitely 2nd experimenting on different ages, sexes and races. It might also be interesting to inc. pics of where you have recreated a certain look (from an ad or a celeb or something) because people might come in asking for "Kate Winslet's Oscar look" or something, and that would show that you have those skills.

A question to do with portfolios from me to everyone else: what sort of pictures do you have to include? Like, how do you take the photos? I'm assuming digi cam pics in the bathroom aren't accepted lol.


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Apr 18, 2006)

in response to vicky, in my portfolio what i do which isnt very professional, but has gotten me jobs at different makeup counters is this:

use any camera (digital, disposable whatever).
make sure you get every possible angle of the makeup.
get pics with the eyes open, closed, looking up, looking to each side, and an extreme close up of one eye, the lips and then a "beauty shot" just with the makeup.

open something like Microsoft Picture It, or Photoshop.
Composite all of the pictures into one big page.
Then in a spot on the page where there isnt ALOT going on, write in EVERYTHING that you used. The brand, what it is, and the color....

Enlarge and put in a sheet protector.


----------



## bellamia (Apr 18, 2006)

Try posting on craig list under freelace makeup artist. I forgot what is was called but basically you get paid by photos. I'll ask my other makeup artist friends and I'll get back to you on what it's really called.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellamia* 
_Try posting on craig list under freelace makeup artist. I forgot what is was called but basically you get paid by photos. I'll ask my other makeup artist friends and I'll get back to you on what it's really called._

 
hi honey it's called a TFP or TFP's Time for Prints.

~VD


----------



## bellamia (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh thank you so much I totally forgot what is was called. And it has been bugging me all day thanks again VIVADIVA


----------



## Vicky88 (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_WH0RE* 
_in response to vicky, in my portfolio what i do which isnt very professional, but has gotten me jobs at different makeup counters is this:

use any camera (digital, disposable whatever).
make sure you get every possible angle of the makeup.
get pics with the eyes open, closed, looking up, looking to each side, and an extreme close up of one eye, the lips and then a "beauty shot" just with the makeup.

open something like Microsoft Picture It, or Photoshop.
Composite all of the pictures into one big page.
Then in a spot on the page where there isnt ALOT going on, write in EVERYTHING that you used. The brand, what it is, and the color....

Enlarge and put in a sheet protector._

 
Thank you for that! I've only just remembered to check back! heh


----------

